# iPad feature just discovered: Awesome way to connect to Kindleboards



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm so excited about my new discovery; some of you may already know it, but here goes.
This is great for so many of us Kindleboard addicts:
*You can create an icon for your home page that will take you directly to Kindleboards!!!* 

Go to Safari, and type 'kboards.com' in the URL space;
Press the '+' sign to the left;
Tap on 'Add to Home Screen';
VOILA!!

You now have an icon on your Home Screen that says 'Kindle Boards', and it will take you directly there when you tap on it!
Isn't that cool?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I know I found that out yesterday. That is so cool.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I just turn on Safari, touch the screen in the area where the URL goes, and when the keyboard pops up, type "k" and kboards.com appears so that you can hit return on the keyboard and go.  This is particularly easy for Kindleboards since I don't go to many sites that begin with K, but it is the way I access all my routine websites.  Not as quick or cool as a home screen icon, but it means less clutter amongst all my icons!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can also add KindleBoards to your "Bookmark Bar."  I have the link to "Recent Unread Topics" added, as well as the link to the secret smoke filled moderator rooms, and the KB Link maker on my Bookmark Bar so that I can switch between them easily.

When you click on the + sign to add a bookmark, choose Bookmark, then the Bookmark Bar is one of the options.  Click on it and make sure it is checked on the next popout, and then click save. Four links fit easily in Portrait Mode and six in landscape (I also have Swagbucks there so I can go and do a search periodically.)  If you have more than will fit, the extras are accessible by a little >> on the right side of the Bookmark Bar.

Betsy


----------



## teiresias (May 26, 2009)

This has been on the iPhone/Touch ever since at least 2008.  I think it was a feature of iPhone OS 2 when the iPhone3G was released though it may been added in an update prior to the big OS 2 release with the new phone, I'm not sure.


----------

